# Problèe Airport Express



## dgeorg (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
je suis nouveau sur le forum et également nouveau sur mac (qqs mois)
J'ai acheté airport express et j'ai qqs pbs pour ouvrir certains ports (comme le fameux 6881)...
J'ai regardé bcp de forum, suivi les instructions que j'y ai trouvé... pourtant il me semble que
je ne peux pas télécharger au max des possibilités de ma connexion à travers airport express!

Quand j'utilise l'assistant de config d'azureus et que je teste le port 6881, il me répond :
"erreur NAT" (en plus les indics de santé son toujours jaune)

J'ai pourtant bien mappé le port 6881 (privé et public) et mis en adresse 10.0.1.201 (adresse
de mon mac) dans l'admin air port.

D'où la question : Qu'est ce qui va pas ???
Quelqu'un peut m'aider...
merci

PS : je sais que le sujet a été traité pleins de fois, mais j'ai tjs des pbs...  :rose:


----------



## fpoil (16 Février 2005)

firewall d'osx désactivé ?


----------



## dgeorg (16 Février 2005)

non, mais je l'ai configuré et j'ai ouvert les ports correspondants...


----------



## heliotrope (17 Février 2005)

salut, 

as tu essayé en attribuant une autre ip à ton mac ????
n'y a t'il pas un conflit avec ton firewall ???


----------



## Nikopol87 (17 Février 2005)

Un téléchargement est il déjà en cours au moment ou tu fais ce test??? Si c'est le cas c'est normal qu'il y est une erreur.
De plus, le principe du BT : plus il y a de sources auxquelles se connecter plus la vitesse de DL est haute, fonction aussi de l'Upload max que tu as défini (plus tu partage plus cela augmente).
Map 6969 aussi (tracker)


----------



## dgeorg (19 Février 2005)

merci de vos aides
quand je faisais le test, j'avais pas de téléchargement en cours...
sinon quels conflits il pourrait y avoir?
de toute façon, j'ai enlever azureus (parce que c'est trop lourd!), j'utilise tomato torrent...
ça marche pas mal, c'est un programme surper léger...

Le 6969, il faut l'ouvrir seulement si j'utilise azureus ou pour tout les clients bittorrent?

je télécharge à environ 50k/s, vous pensez que j'ai des pb de pare feux encore ? (y a pleins
de source pourtant (34 connectés)...


----------



## dgeorg (19 Février 2005)

en fait je télécharge plutot à 25/30k/s...


----------



## dgeorg (19 Février 2005)

C'Est bon j'ai fait un téléchargement à 250k/s avec tomato
donc je suppose que je n'ai plus de problème!!!
merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2005)

A 250???oauh ben dis donc    tomato torrent? je connaissais pas


----------



## dgeorg (19 Février 2005)

voila l'adresse du site pour le télécharger :
http://sarwat.net/bittorrent/


----------



## vincmyl (20 Février 2005)

On trouve beaucoup de choses    :love:


----------



## silverkingz design (10 Mars 2005)

oui bah moi j'ai le meme souci et vu que je suis super nul : ca marche : "erreur NAT".
ma config freebox est en mode routeur "desactivé". mon firewall est off..je ne capte pas comment ouvrir le port..help me please...


merci


----------



## Nikopol87 (10 Mars 2005)

As tu configuré les ports ? apparement non, demarre l'utilitaire admin airport, selectionne ta borne va dans mappage de port, ajouter, port public (celui qui sera utliser sur ton ip free : 82.xxx.xxx.xxxort), adress privé (adresse ip de ta machine sur laquelle tu veux utilser BT: 10.0.1.x si tu as choisi une classe A), port privé (cf port public).
Concretement ds le cas de BT : pour les ports public/privé tu 6881/688:






Ici port 22 (ssh) 80 (http) plus bt ouvert...


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

j'ai mis la même chose que ton jpeg joint : marche po :toujours erreur nat!!!
faut qu'on m'explique..je suis tres bete : quand tu dis "classe a" etc..ca me depasse...
dans mon systeme / reseau je mets quoi : config automatique/ afficher airport > par defaut se connecter "automatiquement"?

ci-joint:


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

salut, 

il faut que tu adaptes l'exemple illustré donné plus haut 
tu as bien remplacé l'ip par celle de ton mac?
tu es bien en ip fixe?


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

salut...
bah tu regardes mon fichier joint...(au dessus)
l'ip elle etait comme ça quand j'ai lancé le trcuc..
et ip fixe? j'en sais rien, elles sont fixes les ip?
merci pour tout votre aide!

ci-joint (ici)  mes prefs reseau systeme


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

c'est bien parce que je l'ai regardé que je te pose la question

alors pour sortir de l'impasse:
preferences systemes> reseau> ton profil> airport
onglet tcp/ip 
>configurer ipv4 : manuellement
>adresse ip : 10.0.1.cequetuveuxentre2et254
>passerelle: 255.255.255.0
>routeur:10.0.1.1

dans les reglages du mappage de port tu mets l'ip 10.0.1.cequetuveuxentre2et254 que tu as choisi pour ta machine

et tiens nous au courant


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

c'est ce que j'ai..regarde juste au dessus (je m'etais gourré dans les pieces jointes)

(j'ai changé depuis la piece jointe en essayant manuellemnt c'est pareil..)
je suis au bout du roul'


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

les deux dernieres pieces jointes expliquent pourquoi tu as ce pb 
tu demandes à la borne de router un trafic(port 6881) vers la machine 10.0.1.201 alors que la tienne est 10.0.1.2
passe en ip fixe et modifie les reglages de la borne ca devrait aller


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

oui je viens de voir ça est suis en trian de tester...suspens !


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

fuck! erreur nat! pu***** d'azureus!


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

tu les as modifiés entre temps 
dommage pour illustrer c'etait pas mal 


> me suis pas rendu compte mais j'ai passé les 200 posts ;-)


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

non j'ai pas modifié, l'autre image est plus haute! et ca ne marche pas!! oh la la la...
comment faire?


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

essaie de relancer le programme
on sait jamais meme si je doute que ca ait un effet 

si tu as bien suivi les conseils ca devrait fonctionner
peut etre qu'il faut affiner les reglages avec la freebox
tu as regardé sur le forum  si il y avait des posts sur des experiences freebox / express


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

j'ai relancé : pareil.
ci-joint les reglages que j'ai :


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

et....


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

la je seche un peu beaucoup même...
tu peux surfer actuellement?
le seul probleme resau que tu aies c'est azureus?


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

bah c'est surtout grace (!) à ca que j'a grillé que mes ports etaient bloqués. à vrai dire je me doutais d'un truc louche : sous bito ou autrement, je ne suis pas super satisfait du debit..donc je trouvais ca un peu bizarre...

là je deprime...


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

le seul truc qui me chiffone (mais je ne suis pas un pro du reseau )
c'est pourquoi 10.0.1.1 comme d.n.s je doute que ce soit ceux de ton hebergeur
pour wanadoo la valeur est 80.10.XX.XXX 
meme si je doute que ca resolve ton pb tu peux les enlever


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

je suis chez free..il me semblait avoir vu qu'il fallait mettre ça...


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

des que je le vire (dns dans mes prefs reseau system : il me dit : "test impossible..." bizarre!
et hop : plus de connection.  peut etre qu'avec le bon dns (de free) ca passera...je cherche...

POUR FREE c'est quoi? > 212.27.32.176 ??? (trouvé sur le web)


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

sur tes copies d'écran je vois

213.228.0.23
212.27.39.2


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

oui mais pourquoi c'est pas automatiquement dans les cases?
je teste


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

marche pas!
p*************************


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

et quand tu te connectes au port ethernet de la freebox tu n'as aucun probleme avec azureus ???

il se fait tard pour réfléchir

demain si tu veux bien  :sleep:


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

je ne sais pas..faut que j'essaie...

non marche pas! pareil!


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)

un dernier truc ... tu as bien désactivé la fonction routeur de la freebox pour qu'elle se comporte uniquement en modem


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

j'ai fait des test avec et sans...hummm peut etre que j'ai oublié de la redesactiver (non dites moi pas qu'c'est pas vrai!)


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

HONTE oui HONTE À MOI : J'ADMETS HAUT ET FORT : HONTE À MOI !!!
avec les millions de manips de la journée, avant que tu me viennes en aide j'ai laissé le mode routeur "on" : HONTEEEEEEEEEEEEE !

oh la la la, désolé : CA MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARCHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!

1000 mercis : ca tue!!!!!!!!

bon, en tous cas heureusement que tu (ainsi que nikopol87) m'as éclairé sur ces reglages : merci encore !


----------



## heliotrope (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

yes!!!!


----------



## Nikopol87 (11 Mars 2005)

bon ben voila une bonne chose de fait.

A moins que tu en est vraiment l'utilité, garde le port 22 ouvert sinon.... ne fait pas le routage de ce port, c'est celui de ssh qui permet bien des choses depuis l'extérieur ;-)
Bonne continuation.


----------



## silverkingz design (11 Mars 2005)

mouais....
 sinon pour en faire un dossier bien complet:

 j'ai donc maintenant mon powerbook equipé de la carte airport qui fonctionne et les ports de la borne debloqués...
 je partage la connexion via ethernet depuis mon powerbook vers ma tour g4 non équipée de carte airport (d'ou le partage).
mon probleme : la borne, au niveau du mappage me perment d'utiliser uniquement des adresses en "10.0.1.X"...et distribue une adresse ip 198.xxxxxxx .
comment puis-je distribuer l'ouverture de ports à ce g4 tour externe??? puisque je ne peux entrer d'adresse en 198.xxxxxx dans le mappage de la borne?
si je vais dans "reseau" (de l'admin borne : il semblerait que l'on puisse avoir acces à une redistribution d'ip via dhcp en 10.0.1.X...
mais des que je switch la dessus : ma borne devient invisible dans le chutier general, plante et je suis obligé de la debugger via le bouton reset (de la borne) !!!


can u hlp please.????

en gros je veux acceder aux ports depuis la tour non equipée airport, qui se connecte via l'ethernet du powerbook , lui equipé..

merci


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Mars 2005)

personne?


----------



## [GAARA] (21 Avril 2005)

Dsl mais moi je vois pas ce que je peux faire pour toi...

Mais j'ai des problèmes.
Bon.

1: Est-il réèlement impossible de hoster un jeu en réseau et d'avoir un meilleur débit pour télécharger avec le routeur on ?

2: Dans la config airport, je ne peux pas modifier les réglages !!!! "La configuration n'a pu être lue" !! POURQUOI ????!! (j'ai le bon mot de passe, sûr)

3: Comment désactiver la fonction routeur de la Freebox ?

Merci d'avance.

Bye


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Avril 2005)

[GAARA] a dit:
			
		

> 3: Comment désactiver la fonction routeur de la Freebox ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> 
> Bye


 
depuis le site de Free


----------



## [GAARA] (22 Avril 2005)

Ah ok...

Donc faut que je demande à mon père...


----------



## [GAARA] (23 Avril 2005)

Bon...

Routeur désactivé, j'ai tenté par des dizaines de façons de me connecter et de mapper mes ports. ET CA MARCHE !!!! Merci pour ce topic !! Le problème d'airport, c'était que mon père c'était trompé de mot de passe...

Par contre je cherche toujours une réponse à ma première question...


Bye et encore merci !!


----------



## jeff_shanghai (20 Mai 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien parce que je l'ai regardé que je te pose la question
> 
> alors pour sortir de l'impasse:
> preferences systemes> reseau> ton profil> airport
> ...




Merci pour ta reponse qui m'a sorti de l'impasse... Moi aussi j'etais vraiment bloque.
J'ai reussi a avoir un test de port reussi avec les ports 39393 et 6969 mais pas 6881 (j'ai mappe les 3 dans la config de ma borne airport).

Une idee sur la question?

Merci pour tes posts encore!!


----------

